# Tda 2003 con parlantes de 25watts max



## zxeth (Sep 14, 2010)

Buenas noches, despues de un tiempo volvi al foro y hoy se me surgio la primera idea. Hacer un equipo de audio para la pc ya que estoy arto del equipo de musica que ocupa mucho lugar.

Encontre por ahi tirados unos 6 tda2003 ya armados, 6 parlantes de 15watts y 2 parlantes de 25watts maximos. Mi pregunta seria

Me movera el tda2003 los parlantes de 25watts maximos?

Los 6 parlantes son de 8ohms y los de 25watts son de 4 ohms. 

Tengo los 6 tda porque iban a ir con los 6 parlantes, pero despues de comprar todo me di cuenta en el datasheet del tda2003 que la maxima impodancia de este es de 4 ohms .

Tendre que poner 2 en paralelo para completar los 4ohms y ahi ya tengo 3 pares de 15watts y 1 par de 25watts 

Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Mandrake (Sep 14, 2010)

La maxima potencia del TDA2003 es 10W, tendria que usar la configuracion puente, para alcanzar un poco la meta.


----------



## zxeth (Sep 15, 2010)

si la verdad, igual tube un pequeño desfase de ideas. Resulta que los 2 parlantes de 25watts no son de 4ohms sino de 8. El impreso en el parlante estaba demaciado mal, ya que cuando medi la impedancia me dio 8ohms, ojo, no estaban ni en serie ni nada, asi que voy por un 2030 o 2040. Muchas gracias igual


----------



## Mandrake (Sep 15, 2010)

Para los seis parlantes de 8Ω/15W, utilice un puente TDA2003 por cada par.

Para los dos parlantes de 8Ω/25W, tienes estas opciones:


Un puente TDA2040 y parlantes en paralelo.
Dos amplificadores TDA2050 para cada parlante.


----------



## zxeth (Sep 15, 2010)

jejejje ojala , pero dicen 25watts MAX. hay que ver de cuandos rms nominales hablamos. Ya le injecte 40watts y no suenan nada lindo. Con la mitad suenan bastante bien, asiq ue maximo ques quiero poner 20watts a c/u. Asiq ue pense el en 2020 que tengo un par o en el 2040 que no tengo ganas de ir a comprar


----------



## Mandrake (Sep 15, 2010)

Si ya tiene los TDA2020, uselos.



zxeth dijo:


> . . . pero dicen 25watts MAX. hay que ver de cuandos rms nominales hablamos . . .



Las referencias del fabricante son en Wrms y si usa la norma IEC268.3 (potencia musical), tambien la especifica. Si estuviera hablando de un electrodomestico nuevo o usado, usted tendria la razon.


----------

